# Explain to me...



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

...why when this design looks a little old-skool, I want one so bad. :madman:


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Cause old school is straight up bad ass. That frame is bossss


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

you first need to explain why this looks old school 
I think it looks pretty bad arse!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I mean, look at all that machining in the links... it looks so good!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

boone said:


> you first need to explain why this looks old school
> I think it looks pretty bad arse!


I guess the lack of c/f or hydroformed tubing kinda' has me thinking old school. I mean, there aren't even any bends in the tubing. It's just straight tubing. Plus, that huge green machined plate, and the simplicity of the derailleur hanger.

Not that "simple" is always "old", but most companies have gone the route of function over form, but only a little over form. Form is still important and #2 in most companies' books. This bike looks all function to me, and hence seems a little "old school"...


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

It's so freakin' burly. Looks like a piece of pneumatic construction equipment.  I kinda like it.....actually, I really like it.

--Ben


----------



## CarlE (Jun 17, 2008)

The fact that it's just a cool picture can't hurt!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Love it!!


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

8.5lbs without shock.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

dowst said:


> 8.5lbs without shock.


Considering that DHX Coil with a Ti spring will only weigh in at about 1.3-1.5 pounds, I'd say that's a reasonably light weight frame. 10 pounds for a DH frame isn't all that heavy at all.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

that with a Monster T up front would be sick!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

atomicAdam said:


> that with a Monster T up front would be sick!


Gazaloids and 1 trillion spoke 1000 lb halo rims!

KARPIEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ooops did I say that!

Still a sweet bike.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

build that with a monster t, profile cranks, shinburgers, 24" sunn double wides, gazz 3.0s, azonic loveseat, steel bars, ect...sick bike right there...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

because it still works


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

Didn't they offer that bike made out of Scandium or Ti as an option?

I remember reading about it ( I think it was in DIRT)


----------



## ATXSlugger (Jul 19, 2008)

wowzerz, mean and green


----------



## nvrthnktwce (Feb 1, 2008)

i love the 6400 welds at the TT/ST junction haha


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

What kind of shock is on this beast?


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Avy


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Reminds me of the Lobo but cooler looking. The dropouts, linkage, gussets; so industrial...


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

That is sweet.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

Karupshun said:


> Didn't they offer that bike made out of Scandium or Ti as an option?
> 
> I remember reading about it ( I think it was in DIRT)


Probably what the "Ti" on the top tube is talking about


----------



## huckinmeat (Apr 19, 2004)

The one Question you got to ask is... Would Bender Huck On It!


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

The "Ti" on the frame refers to the fact that you can get some of the hardware (bolts, etc) on it in Titanium, but not the frame material itself. 

Also, there's one of these for sale on ridemonkey i believe. this and the Zumbi team DH. I think they look amazing and would buy one if I didn't already have my dream bike.


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

I think the linkage is Ti.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Mike that looks nothing like a Parker.. 

You lied to me!


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

*Avalanche Downhill Racing shocks with the*

ZUMBI F-44 has to be a amazing ride

here is the info zumbi F-44
destiny: downhill
material: 7020 alloy frame, 7075 alloy links, Ti6Al4V pivot axles (F-44 Ti version)
size: S, M, L, custom top tube length and head tube angle (+ 150 EUR)
colors: green, orange, red, black, white, custom (+100 EUR), polished (+150 EUR)
travel: 220 mm
weight: 3920g (without shock, polished F-44 Ti)
warranty: full two year warranty including racing
other features:
- shock dimensions 9.5" eye2eye, 3" stroke
- designed for front suspension travel: 150-200mm
- tire clearance: 26"x 2.8, 24" x 3.0"
- lazer etched head tube logo
- 150mm spacing, 12mm thru axle
- 83mm BB shell
- 31.6mm seatpost
- replaceable derailleur hanger
Price: 2340 EUR, F-44 Ti with custom valved Avalanche DHS, other avalanche shock and fork configurations available. 1490EUR bare frame F44 Ti version.

Professional downhill racing frame. Hand welded and CNC machined in Poland from top grade 7020 and 7075 alloy. FPS Floating Pivot System suspension system. Plush at the start, progressive suspension preventing harsh bottoming (see chart below).

Zero pedal bob efekt. Excellent pedaling efficiency for sprinting. Super low center of gravity. Suspension isolated from braking forces. The F-44 Ti version has all four pivot axles made of Ti6Al4V titanium alloy. High grade sealed ball bearings. S-bent swingarm profiles increasing stiffness and crank clearance. Pure bred DH racing geometry. Optional custom geometry. Looking for a lightweight racing frame for building an under 18kg pure DH racing machine? You found it!


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

seriously one of the coolest frames i've seen in awhile.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Mikey, you have a lot of time on your hands. But that frame sure is pimpin.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

any pics w one built up?


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Dirtman said:


>


Nice. You have more pixs if it?


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Here you guys go, here's the home page: http://www.zumbi.pl/english/ramy.php

And a few more pixs.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Dang... I still like this frame even more now than I did yesterday.

I look at it, in green, and think... 3=============D


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Guess it's time to ditch that horsey, sell one of your kidneys and buy that frame.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Here are the prices.

F-44: US$1985
F-44ti: US$2110
+ US$650 for an Avalanche Woodie. 

4-6 weeks lead.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

That's actually not a bad price at all, all things considered. I mean, truly, look at what most bikes are going for these days. Demo 8's, Sundays, DHR's, Karpiels, V-10's... That Zumbi prices are actually pretty good... even if you get the Avalance.

That frame with Ti bolt kit and a DHX Coil (375g) plus a Ti spring (approx. 290g) would put the frame with shock at 4585g, or 10.1 lbs. A Santa Cruz V-10 with a steel spring weighs in at a cool 10.7 lbs, so with a Ti spring would still be about 10.3 or 10.4lbs.

Hmmmmm...










AAAAAAAAAAAANNNND..........................




I still want one.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> That's actually not a bad price at all, all things considered. I mean, truly, look at what most bikes are going for these days. Demo 8's, Sundays, DHR's, Karpiels, V-10's... That Zumbi prices are actually pretty good... even if you get the Avalance.
> 
> That frame with Ti bolt kit and a DHX Coil (375g) plus a Ti spring (approx. 290g) would put the frame with shock at 4585g, or 10.1 lbs. A Santa Cruz V-10 with a steel spring weighs in at a cool 10.7 lbs, so with a Ti spring would still be about 10.3 or 10.4lbs.
> 
> ...


Better stop the University Chicken Runs and put some money into this frame.


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

WOW!

Looks like a Knolly V-Tach poodle-fvcked a Canfield One!  :thumbsup:


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

no iscg tabs?


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

rep_1969 said:


> Nice. You have more pixs if it?


Not my bike. found the photo online.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Better stop the University Chicken Runs and put some money into this frame.


WTF is wrong with you? Are you kidding? It's a ritual... it's "normal". It's the best food EVAARRRRRRRRRRR... 

Tonight is our usual Thursday night, 10:00pm, Cluck-U run. Or is it University Chicken... Smoke Eaters... whatever they call themselves now, they'll still always be Cluck-U. I'll be eating 7 or 8 wings, Inferno (used to be Global Thermo Nuclear), and some cheese fries.

But I gotta' watch my weight, so I'll have water instead of soda. 

P.S. I did try the 911 challenge once, Well, I didn't actually try it. I just tried a piece of it. My face broke out, my finger tips burned under my finger nails, and the shear smell of it made everyone's eyes water up at my table.

Oh... and my friend puked. :thumbsup:


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

looks short (wheel base) but still way sick


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I knew that frame reminded me of something!!!


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

rep_1969 said:


> Here you guys go, here's the home page: http://www.zumbi.pl/english/ramy.php
> 
> And a few more pixs.


Hot, I love it. And in direct contradiction to the new Sinister design which looks old-school, but boring. This one looks old school and like it would mow down a hill like a monster truck! Just converted the price...$3k US, not as bad as I was thinking.

Edit, just saw this: "1490EUR bare frame F44 Ti version." I think I'm in love.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

carbuncle said:


> Hot, I love it. And in direct contradiction to the new Sinister design which looks old-school, but boring. This one looks old school and like it would mow down a hill like a monster truck! Just converted the price...$3k US, not as bad as I was thinking.
> 
> Edit, just saw this: "1490EUR bare frame F44 Ti version." I think I'm in love.


This is what they sent me, via an Email.

F-44: US$1985
F-44ti: US$2110
+ US$650 for an Avalanche Woodie.

4-6 weeks lead.


----------



## Curious-George (Aug 10, 2008)

Hesh to Steel said:


> The "Ti" on the frame refers to the fact that you can get some of the hardware (bolts, etc) on it in Titanium, but not the frame material itself.
> 
> Also, there's one of these for sale on ridemonkey i believe. this and the Zumbi team DH. I think they look amazing and would buy one if I didn't already have my dream bike.


ya its still there, there's a whole thread also dedicated to it


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

That is one badass burly frame......i want one!!!


----------



## Pete-G (May 5, 2006)

I seem to remember from Dirt that the Ti version is titanium hardware and pivot shafts. Sweet looking frame, prefer the industrial looking frames over the hyrdo-formed monocoque business thats on everything else these days.

Oops - guess that'll teach me to read the rest of the thread before replying :lol:


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

rep_1969 said:


> This is what they sent me, via an Email.
> 
> F-44: US$1985
> F-44ti: US$2110
> ...


I just read that above my post (should have read through before posting). Thanks for the info, that's even better!!!


----------



## ZUMBI (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for Your interest in Zumbi cycles.
We dont like hydroforming as You noticed 
We are just finishing the 2009 models now. All our frames are now availiable with iscg mounts.
The 2009 F44 will have 5mm lower BB, shorter headtube, no stiffener brace. Suspension design stays exactly the same.
We are also working on a minidh/all mountain frame with our FPS suspension design. Should be ready for ordes by march 2009.
here is how light You can get it built [lbs] of course :



















here is Jackie Harmony going for victory at Crankworx this year:










and in Angel Fire NM










purple metalic :










cheers!


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow, the more I see it the more I like it. Built up and abused really looks great.


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

Dang! Those bikes are so burly and sick. What a great alternative to mainstream giants (Specialized, Santa Cruz, Giant, ect.) it's good to see other companies like Canfield bro's, Nicolai, (and new to me) Zumbi making names for themselves!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey Zumbi... care to let a guy from California do a little gorilla marketing for you on the trails?


...of course, I'd need a bike to do that with.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

:eekster: 

i'll take 1


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

HOFFMAN223 said:


> Wow, the more I see it the more I like it. Built up and abused really looks great.


Agreed, Zumbi looks like it is really on to something. And mass + points for posting pics of a female ripper killing it in competition to promote the product.


----------



## ZUMBI (Oct 2, 2007)

one more female ripper Karolina Groblicka 








and me








Prettym1k3 I sent You a PM
cheers!


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

ZUMBI said:


>


Where in Poland was that picture taken?


----------



## ZUMBI (Oct 2, 2007)

picture was taken on Szczebel a mountain in the Beskid Wyspowy region 20km from my house. Wild freeride track.


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Just got a chance to check this thread out and I remember Jackie posting what she was riding on one of the local boards here in AZ. She is straight up launching in that Angel Fire shot! Great design and race proven!


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

ZUMBI said:


> picture was taken on Szczebel a mountain in the Beskid Wyspowy region 20km from my house. Wild freeride track.


I need to take my full fat 303 back to Poland one day .....


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Dang... do WANT!!!!


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Get the shred sled already... it's time to throw that left testicle up on Ebay Mr. Bukkake.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hahahaha... Want to sell the road bike first, Mr. Dudeness... 

Then the silver rig. will be gettin' torn down.


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey ZUMBI got any links to reviews?
What travel range are you going for on the Am bike?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Karve said:


> Hey ZUMBI got any links to reviews?
> What travel range are you going for on the Am bike?


Hey Karve...

Here's a link to a review on Sicklines from last year.

http://www.sicklines.com/2007/02/23/zumbi-cycles-handmade-polish-bike-frames/


----------



## ZUMBI (Oct 2, 2007)

one more review from UK
http://www.moredirt.co.uk/reviews/Zumbi-F44-Review/677/?search=&year=&month=&region=0


> Hey ZUMBI got any links to reviews?
> What travel range are you going for on the Am bike?


the all mountain/ mini dh frame will have two travel options 140 and 165mm all in one frame. You will choose a 8.5" eye to eye shock for the 165mm travel or a 7.87" shock for the 140mm option.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Dang... that AM options sounds amazing.

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Soon.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Soon.


----------



## threeXtoedXsloth (Oct 2, 2008)

sexy bike i must say


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Uncle Cliffy said:


>


Why so mad?


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

Buy Karpiel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Brian HCM#1 said:


> Buy Karpiel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Too late.


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

It's the fact they put a plate across the top linkage so it can smack it's ass into the top tube extension behind the seat tube, i love a shock failure contingency feature.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Brian HCM#1 said:


> Buy Karpiel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

mrpercussive said:


>


Just a FYI, your bike got abused at the Chumba demo here in AZ yesterday


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

sixsixtysix said:


> Just a FYI, your bike got abused at the Chumba demo here in AZ yesterday


haha... well at least it's seeing some use. Walter and Darren will take care of my bike after so no worries there... I'm still out for a few weeks...

How was it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

mrpercussive said:


> haha... well at least it's seeing some use. Walter and Darren will take care of my bike after so no worries there... I'm still out for a few weeks...
> 
> How was it?


I didn't ride it, it was sprung for a fly weight. One of our local ninja's was on it for the day.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

sq225917 said:


> It's the fact they put a plate across the top linkage so it can smack it's ass into the top tube extension behind the seat tube, i love a shock failure contingency feature.


No problems with contact. Zumbi built the bike with that brace for stiffness. The 2009 models won't be using this additional brace because they simply don't need them.

I can verify once my frame arrives. :thumbsup:


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> No problems with contact. Zumbi built the bike with that brace for stiffness. The 2009 models won't be using this additional brace because they simply don't need them.
> 
> I can verify once my frame arrives. :thumbsup:


And when is that going to be Mr. Bukkake? I need to see some gnar gnar shredding.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Got an email yesterday morning from Pawell at ZUMBI... (at 6:00am). He said the frame was almost done, and they were just waiting on the shock from MOJO to come in.

Should take about a week (give or take) to get here. Then it's just a matter of getting it all put together. If I'm careful, should only take 2 hours.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Should take about a week (give or take) to get here. Then it's just a matter of getting it all put together. If I'm careful, should only take 2 hours.


Have your wife kick it when you get it. 
Gets rid of the first crash/ dent/ scratch thing. It'll make her feel better about not being able to use her living room!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

sixsixtysix said:


> I didn't ride it, it was sprung for a fly weight. One of our local ninja's was on it for the day.


yea, i'm like 125lbs... lol


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Psssstt...


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

show the whole frame *******


----------



## 7PointMe (Oct 21, 2008)

Sweet - can't wait to see the full build. You got the F44 right? I'm afraid to ask how much...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Actually, originally I had my entire 7point up for sale. Totem Solo Air, Codes, raw frame, Ti sprung DHX 5.0 (with a fresh rebuild), Thomson bits, etc. All it needed was good wheels. I realized that even at my asking price of $2,200, I wasn't going to even come CLOSE to being able to afford a new bike. So I sold the road bike, sold the 7point frame, traded forks with Dr Phil Mmkay, and ordered up a few little things (properly sized Thomson post, Hope seatpost clamp). Everything else from my 7point build will move right over. Yay for matching 150mm rear ends!

The frame wasn't over priced at all, even considering the piss-poor exchange rate. But Pawell at Zumbi made things happen, and I couldn't refuse. He's a great guy, and knows what he's doing.

Just a few more weeks and she'll be here. 

And yes. Zumbi F44 Ti.


----------



## jutny (Apr 25, 2008)

yarr, you'll get your frame before i get mine. I was torn between the Zumbi and the Canfield, and ended up with the Canfield.

parallel linkages ftw!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

jutny, what were you riding before?

And what made you choose the Cani over the Zumbi?


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

damn, the picture is GONE...REPOST!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

it's not gone


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I think he thought that I had posted my entire frame...

...and just to frustrate some of you, I have a picture of what my frame will look like, but I'm not posting it.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Hahahaha, lucky me I've seen it. And it sure is one pretty lady. Can't wait till you get to throw a leg over the new bike. I'm pretty much all better except for a mild stuffiness in the noseular area. So yes yes it is time to shred some trails and get the gnar gnar in order.


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> because it still works


Just quietly, a single pivot still "works".


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Soon...


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes I have a spank-on for that frame too, very nice.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes thats true, but then again, so do MANY things when you chuck them down a mountain side...how WELL they work in contrast to others is a different matter and who rides them is not part of the equation. You put Sammy H on anything and he will kick some-A...now where is that multi-linked wheel chair.:thumbsup:



GiantGeoff said:


> Just quietly, a single pivot still "works".


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hmmmm...


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Hmmmm...


Go to sleep! You have work tomorrow.

XFusion? really?


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

He knows someone there that can get him x-fusion stuff at stupid cheap prices.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Go to sleep! You have work tomorrow.
> 
> XFusion? really?


Tis' a good quality, spring man. I like it. :thumbsup:

And by "I like it", I mean to convey that since my bike still isn't hear yet, I like looking at it, and taking pictures of it.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

She's here.

:cornut:


----------



## jutny (Apr 25, 2008)

moar!

i'm jealous, my frame's still at least a month out.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

jutny said:


> moar!
> 
> i'm jealous, my frame's still at least a month out.


I'm an idiot. I brought my digi-cam to work knowing the frame would show up today...

...and I left the cable to transfer files at home. :madman:


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Looks flexy...


Buld that lady up and shred the gnar.


----------



## jutny (Apr 25, 2008)

mmmm, looks awesome. I've done that exact same digicam move before.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

it better be built upon arrival home.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Facing the headtube, BB, and brake mounts today, along with installing the headset and BB if I have time.

Then tonight I'll try to get everything else installed. I'm not too sure if my brakes have arrived yet, so that could possibly be the only thing I won't get done tonight. Well, that and possibly sizing up a new chain and changing the cable and housing.


----------



## Munin2889 (Jun 24, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I'm an idiot. I brought my digi-cam to work knowing the frame would show up today...
> 
> ...and I left the cable to transfer files at home. :madman:


Is that an electric typewriter ?? :???:

Oh and nasty ride man.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Munin2889 said:


> Is that an electric typewriter ?? :???:
> 
> Oh and nasty ride man.


The law office I work at can, at times, be a little bit "behind the times".

And thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

that frame deserves at least a suntour up front


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

A Suntour?


FORK!?!?!?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

yeah, i hear they have a 180mm fork now


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

No SR Suntour. But I did see that RST now has an 8" fork... the "R-One".

I'll be running a tried-and-true Boxxer, anyway.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

very nice frame you've got there, boxxer, good choice again!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> No SR Suntour. But I did see that RST now has an 8" fork... the "R-One".
> 
> I'll be running a tried-and-true Boxxer, anyway.


 yarr


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> No SR Suntour. But I did see that RST now has an 8" fork... the "R-One".
> 
> I'll be running a tried-and-true Boxxer, anyway.


Nah, you need one of those hyphy dual crown forks off a bike from Walmart.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

That ones that are pretty much metal stanchion into metal lower with some grease shoved in-between? I'm DOWN!


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Stop posting and built that thing up!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

It's already half way done.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

halfway progress pic?


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Prettym1k3 said:


> No SR Suntour. But I did see that RST now has an 8" fork... the "R-One".
> 
> I'll be running a tried-and-true Boxxer, anyway.


As in, "those forks R One gigantic piece of sh!t?"


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

I was under the same identicle OP carb>...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

saturnine said:


> halfway progress pic?


"Ask and ye' shall receive..." - Matthew 7:7
































































Waiting on brakes and some black zip-ties, and she's done.


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

Dayum, that's gonna be pretty.


----------



## Munin2889 (Jun 24, 2006)

That looks classy.

For the record, you should have kept all the seran wrap and cardboard on it... the first scratch is always the killer...:thumbsup:


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

"Mr. Pibb and Redvines = Crazy Delicious!"


Nice looking build there. Looks like you need some brakes.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Super stoked on your bike man. I like the picture that says; "Steel coils can still be used as kick-stands after you get ti."


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

damn b!tch, that's tight. is your wife ok with you sleeping with the new bike?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

saturnine said:


> damn b!tch, that's tight. is your wife ok with you sleeping with the new bike?


I'm not gonna' lie, the past few days have been nothing but me being agitated, stressed, and generally antsy. I stayed up until 1:00am last night building the bike... well, about 1:00am.

My wife has been patient... I'm a lucky man. :thumbsup:


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Cool bike, but no where near as deserving of 130 posts as whafes thread! Lets hear some ride reports after this weekend.

Will


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

Sick ride Prettym1k3. Just keep an eye on your seatpost. My buddy was riding the same frame last season and noticed his thomson was starting to buckle around the seat collar due to the slack angle.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Was he doing a lot of climbing on that bike? 

The bright side is that I have a short torso, but long arms and legs. So because I ride a medium frame (large frames feel just a TAD too stretched for tight technical sections), and because there's really not enough seat-post to hike the seat up, I won't be doing a whole lot of sitting on this bike.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm guessing that you can't flip the shock? Too bad cuz it would be nice to reduce unsprung weight and get the shaft out of the way of dirt flung off the tire.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Aren't slack seattube angles kind of silly? When you want your seat down you want it back. When you want it up you want it forward. I'd imagine that raising your seat for a climb on this bike doesn't help you pedal better.


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Was he doing a lot of climbing on that bike?


Nope.. that bike was pure resort riding, races and shuttle runs. To be fair, the post lasted the whole season without failing, it wasn't until he went to switch it to his new M6 that he even noticed.


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

Lelandjt said:


> Aren't slack seattube angles kind of silly? When you want your seat down you want it back. When you want it up you want it forward. I'd imagine that raising your seat for a climb on this bike doesn't help you pedal better.


Are you just trolling? When you raise the seat (presumably for pedaling) you want it further back to provide a longer cockpit and more comfortable pedaling position. When you drop the seat (for technical riding) you want it forward and out of the way so it's easy to get behind the seat and move around on the bike.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

As for flipping the shock, I haven't tried it yet. I just pulled the steel spring off last night though by only undoing the top bolt (behind the seat collar). It's nice because once you do that, the shock falls backward, and you can swap springs in less than a minute.

I'm not too sure how flipping the shock would reduce unsprung weight, but as for getting the shaft out of the way, the front of the swing arm has a metal "plate". That's the best way to describe it. It covers a small portion of the shaft. The other option is just to get one of those ugly Lizard Skin shock covers (I hate those, and won't be doing that), or to do like a lot of people do with their forks, and stretch an old tube over it. I'd imagine you could tip-tie a piece of old tube from the seat post collar down to the top of the upper link, and it would completely keep dirt/mud/debris from the back tire off of the shock altogether.

Here's a picture of that "plate" I was talking about. From a side angle, the rear triangle looks completely open, but it's definitely not.










The slack seat-tube, I'm sure, is a side effect of the suspension design. But Zumbi may have a 5"/6" AM bike coming out soon using their FPS suspension system which I'm sure will have a longer, steeper seat tube.

For DH, slack seat-tubes don't really matter because the idea is that you're not sitting down on the bike. You're standing. Obviously, not all of us get to ride nothing by WC courses with the company/sponsor truck giving us a ride to the top all year round. But I have my AM/Light FR bike I use for the days when I want to climb. This bike is designed to be a dedicated DH bike, much like a lot of other DH bikes. Can you pedal them up a hill? Yes. Does it suck? Yes, whether the seat tube is super slacked out or not.

Oh yeah, the Knolly DT has a pretty slack seat-tube, and my buddy has been riding one for AM/FR/DH purposes for 2 months now, and he says the slacked out seat tube isn't all that bad. And him and I do climbs that are sometimes over an hour straight. Knolly meaures their V-Tach (DH bike) seat tube angles at between 59-62, and their DT (Freeride bike) seat tube angles between 60 and 64 (depending on size). Zumbi's measure theirs at 73. I can tell you that my DH bike is definitely WAY more slack than the Knolly DT, but after riding my buddy's Knolly DT, I never noticed how far back I was. And I was really, VERY skeptical until I rode it.

Again, this isn't an AM bike. It's a DH machine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

thump said:


> Nope.. that bike was pure resort riding, races and shuttle runs. To be fair, the post lasted the whole season without failing, it wasn't until he went to switch it to his new M6 that he even noticed.


I talked with Pawel at Zumbi about this when I ordered the frame.

The 2008 models used a 34.9 clamp, with a 30.9mm post. The 2009 models are still 34.9 clamp, but with a 31.6mm post.

Hopefully that'll solve any issues that they may have had in the past. BUT, I'll definitely keep an eye on it. Thanks for lookin' out!


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Flipping the shock for sprung weight on your bike would be really, really subtle. We're talking about the lightest coil shock out there... That sprung weight would be more noticable if you were switching to a ti cassette or XC tire... Not flipping the shock.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Flipping the shock for sprung weight on your bike would be really, really subtle. We're talking about the lightest coil shock out there... That sprung weight would be more noticable if you were switching to a ti cassette or XC tire... Not flipping the shock.


I was going to say, if I was really concerned with unsprung weight, I'd be looking into swapping out the 990 11-34 for something along the lines of an Ultra or DuraAce 9sp. 11-23, 11-25, or 11-27.


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> The 2008 models used a 34.9 clamp, with a 30.9mm post. The 2009 models are still 34.9 clamp, but with a 31.6mm post.


Hmmm.. maybe my buddy had an early model year (our mutual friend is the US importer), but his post had to be a 31.6 because it also fit on his M6.

Anyway, I would worry about it much. It's a damn nice ride and I'm sure you'll be happy with it. Just something to check on occasion.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't know what trolling is but I was just asking a question. The first things I noticed when looking at the bike were the shock shaft in front of the tire, the heavier end of the shock mounted to the swingarm, and the very slack seat tube angle. My V10 has a pretty slack seattube but it doesn't have a QR and I rarely change the height. There was some discussion about the seatpost and I got the impression that the OP would be raising and lowering it. I've just found that slack angles cause such a change in the fore-aft possition of the seat that when lowered the cockpit is too cramped and your weight feels too far forward and when raised you feel like all your weight is over the back wheel. Notice that the new Santacruz Driver 8 has a very steep seattube angle? I've been wishing for something like that for years on my FR bike.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Lelandjt said:


> I don't know what trolling is but I was just asking a question. The first things I noticed when looking at the bike were the shock shaft in front of the tire, the heavier end of the shock mounted to the swingarm, and the very slack seat tube angle. My V10 has a pretty slack seattube but it doesn't have a QR and I rarely change the height. There was some discussion about the seatpost and I got the impression that the OP would be raising and lowering it. I've just found that slack angles cause such a change in the fore-aft possition of the seat that when lowered the cockpit is too cramped and your weight feels too far forward and when raised you feel like all your weight is over the back wheel. Notice that the new Santacruz Driver 8 has a very steep seattube angle? I've been wishing for something like that for years on my FR bike.


I see what you're saying. And coming from a 7point with a pretty steep seat tube, I'm used to being able to climb on a 40 pound bike. But my knees just can't take that kind of abuse anymore. So I just ride my 32lb. AM bike around, and do my climbing on that bike.

Originally I thought I might do a little climbing on this bike, but now it's looking like I probably won't. I love my AM bike too much, and want this to be my dedicated DH ride.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

thump said:


> Hmmm.. maybe my buddy had an early model year (our mutual friend is the US importer), but his post had to be a 31.6 because it also fit on his M6.
> 
> Anyway, I would worry about it much. It's a damn nice ride and I'm sure you'll be happy with it. Just something to check on occasion.


Joe Kovarik? I talked to him by email a few weeks ago. He seems like a nice guy, for sure.

I'll have to keep an eye on the post, just to be safe, but was your buddy a big-boy? Just curious if maybe he slammed down on the seat a few times and might have fatigued it.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Lelandjt said:


> I don't know what trolling is but I was just asking a question. The first things I noticed when looking at the bike were the shock shaft in front of the tire, the heavier end of the shock mounted to the swingarm, and the very slack seat tube angle. My V10 has a pretty slack seattube but it doesn't have a QR and I rarely change the height. There was some discussion about the seatpost and I got the impression that the OP would be raising and lowering it. I've just found that slack angles cause such a change in the fore-aft possition of the seat that when lowered the cockpit is too cramped and your weight feels too far forward and when raised you feel like all your weight is over the back wheel. Notice that the new Santacruz Driver 8 has a very steep seattube angle? I've been wishing for something like that for years on my FR bike.


FYI, a forum troll is someone who posts just to piss people off or agitate them for no reason other than "stirr the pot." I didn't consider you a troll really. Some people are a lot worse. 

On bikes like this one and your V10, the pedal to handlebar measurement is the only way you're going to feel unbalanced. The seat is just there to aid in steering and bike positioning... How often do you sit when you're railing your DH bike? The head angles are so slack on these bikes that you have to get out of the saddle even if you are pedaling to the top anyway. The Zumbi is a set-it-forget-it saddle position.


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

Lelandjt said:


> I don't know what trolling is but I was just asking a question.


Alright man.. I misinterpreted your earlier post. I get what you're saying.. and my response would be pretty much identical to Uncle Cliffy's.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Right, when used for their intended purpose the seat is set and forget and only used for resting between sections. Have fun with it and probably best to leave the shock in its current possition. It looks like at the end of travel the tire and reservior would have a disagreement otherwise.


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Joe Kovarik? I talked to him by email a few weeks ago. He seems like a nice guy, for sure.
> 
> I'll have to keep an eye on the post, just to be safe, but was your buddy a big-boy? Just curious if maybe he slammed down on the seat a few times and might have fatigued it.


Spelling's a little off, but yes.. he and his brother Dan. Both cool guys and Dan is one silly-fast mofo when you can get him out there. He and his lady are rockin the f44's as well.

The guy with the seatpost issue is around 210 and the bike was getting ridden hard every week. I wouldn't even call it a flaw, just a result of wear due to the angle and the fact that the seat support stops right above the TT, which is expected on a full-on DH rig.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

thump said:


> Spelling's a little off, but yes.. he and his brother Dan. Both cool guys and Dan is one silly-fast mofo when you can get him out there. He and his lady are rockin the f44's as well.
> 
> The guy with the seatpost issue is around 210 and the bike was getting ridden hard every week. I wouldn't even call it a flaw, just a result of wear due to the angle and the fact that the seat support stops right above the TT, which is expected on a full-on DH rig.


Ahhh... that makes a lot of sense then. I'm 165 soaking wet, so I'm sure my post will hold up better. Plus, I plan on running it reasonably low. Where you see it is about as high as it will ever get.

Is it Joe Covic? I think that's the spelling. I totally butchered that, didn't I?

Yeah, I haven't seen a whole lot of these bikes around. But in essence, I think I'd like it just as much if this bike was "Sam Hill" popular. It's just a well built bike, and it looks hot. I'd like to comment on the performance, but I simply can't yet. Hopefully this weekend I'll get a chance to mob around a race course on it, and we'll see what happens. :thumbsup:


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I'd like to comment on the performance, but I simply can't yet. Hopefully this weekend I'll get a chance to mob around a race course on it, and we'll see what happens. :thumbsup:


I'm sure you'll dig the ride. From the few runs I've taken on it I can say it feels low, slack and fast.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

You bought the Hope M4 brakes, did'nt you...? Yeah:thumbsup: 



Prettym1k3 said:


> "Ask and ye' shall receive..." - Matthew 7:7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

slack seat tube? i have an evil imperial. THAT is slack. full extension puts the seat over the rear axle.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

pics...?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

https://p1.pinkbike.com/photo/3021/pbpic3021981.jpg


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Haha... Saturnine wins the "Slackest Seatpost Award".

And no, I didn't order Hope brakes. Too pricey. I went with tried and true Avid brakes... Elixir CR's to be exact.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

thats true...he does win the wackest seat post angle award BUT...its posted on Pinkbike though, so that negates the award lol...he hehe


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

it's posted here as well, but pinkbike is easier to find


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

meh...excuses excuses...J/K

I have to say that I really am liking the Zumbis, but that seat junction (area) is really looking quite...awkward in a way. But the whole bike is finished really amazingly without too much BS Blilng factor, just a mean sweet trail bombing machine...erm, bike.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

So sick!


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Haha... Saturnine wins the "Slackest Seatpost Award".
> 
> And no, I didn't order Hope brakes. Too pricey. I went with tried and true Avid brakes... Elixir CR's to be exact.


I could have hooked you up with some Hopes.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

When the Evil guys used to come ride with us at the Umass bike club house (2001) the first thing I noticed was that seat tube. The bike was pretty gnarly looking and they were cool guys so I didn't bust their balls over it.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Brian, If only I had decided to build up a Karpiel with Twenty6 stem and pedals and Hope brakes, hubs, seat post clamp, etc. 

And here she is... finally done and complete.

And yes, the brake lines need to be trimmed down... I'm well aware. That'll get done this week.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Brian, If only I had decided to build up a Karpiel with Twenty6 stem and pedals and Hope brakes, hubs, seat post clamp, etc.
> 
> And here she is... finally done and complete.
> 
> And yes, the brake lines need to be trimmed down... I'm well aware. That'll get done this week.












again...


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

Not done, you need bar ends.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

hella sick bike


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

*Nice bike, dude!*

Great build Mike, how much does it weigh and have you put in a good test run on it yet? (BTW: that Boxxer looks strangely familiar.)


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Man, I am so stoked on that bike! It really came together well. If I had one tiny bit to harp on, it's the mavic stickers... Peel em! I did as soon as I built up my last set of 823's...

Waiting on that ride report.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

For sure the sickest bike I have seen in awhile. I am really digging the black theme.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

looking good mike!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

That Boxxer does look familiar, doesn't it? 

I finally weighed it today. With the slightly heavy Boxxer Team, and the heavy Holzfeller cranks, the bike comes in at 40.47 lbs. And I'm super stoked on that.

Ride report? It pedals SURPRISINGLY well for a 9" travel bike. I raced a "DH" course today and yesterday... which was really more of a face AM style course. But it handled very, very well. I was utterly shocked.

I'm still adjusting to riding a big bike again because I haven't ridden one in a while, so I'll try to get back to everyone with a few further updates down the road on how it does in different types of terrain.


----------



## KillerSloth (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice bike. I noticed you said that Zumbi has the ST angle listed as 73 degrees, maybe that is measuring from the BB? Because its really slack, but it doesnt seem to be that far back, because it starts so far up on the downtube. So maybe they measured a "theoretical ST angle" lol.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah, I'm not too sure how they measured it to be honest. Either way, I love it.

With the new chainring on the bike, I think it should be down to about 40.25 lbs. Considering the heavy cranks, and heavy fork, and the fact that I'm not running tubeless... I don't think that's too shabby.

Mud clearance is not an issue at all. No issues there.

Had a few good solid TRUE DH style runs over the weekend, and I can honestly say it's a fantastic bike that does everything it claims to do.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh.............[Wait]...wait............wait.......wwwwaaaaiiiittttt........WAIT...................J..U..S..T......................WAIT...ALMO...ST....D....D....DO.....NE.....DONE.............AAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh.

Nice bike bro! he he he.

Turned out REALLY well indeedy, 5 out of 5 smilies for that effort. I still would have gone for the Hopes though and a saint 09 Rr mech with a dura ace cassette, Sram Powerlink.

But there is still something you have to buy yet...me a new monitor because as I just splurged all over it after ogling over those very nice bike porn pics.J/K

How does it feel in really tight high speed berms and also jump factor for a bit of air...?

Any more details pics, and oh, I liked the fact that you took the pics on the grass with the contrasting red and green, nice.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Corners are amazing. You can really sink the back end into the corners and rip around berms, etc.

Jumps are awesome. Amazing amount of pre-load (but not too much), and a perfect amount of dampening. I credit Mojo for the tuning on my shock for all that.

Don't have too many more detail pics at the moment, but if I get around to taking anymore, I'll post them up!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Excellent excellent, thats great to hear! Should be "proud" to punish that beast on the trails and dont forget, its a masochistic bike, so get narly with the trails keeping the hands OFF the brakes.

Somebody cries out...[more action shots]...(insert cheeky smile and a thumbs up)


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Nice action photographs mate, looks even more excellent on the trail.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

New Zumbi Mini-DH...

Explain to me why I want THIS also!!!!!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

that frame looks tiny, like at the size of that shock!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Haven't you ever worked retail?

Always advertise the small size! No one wants to look at a XXXL jacket, or a size 49 shoe.


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

where did you find those shots of the mini ?


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Haven't you ever worked retail?
> 
> Always advertise the small size! No one wants to look at a XXXL jacket, or a size 49 shoe.


Actually for mountain bikes the appropriate size is to show a medium frame. For road bikes it's a 56cm.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

True.

But being six feet tall, I like to ride a 46cmm road bike, or a Xl ladies 4x frame.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Haven't you ever worked retail?
> 
> Always advertise the small size! No one wants to look at a XXXL jacket, or a size 49 shoe.


I do!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

nightofthefleming said:


> where did you find those shots of the mini ?


Pawel at Zumbi sent them my way. He's such a cool dude. I hope to meet him one day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Rode my F44 again yesterday. Man... what an amazing bike.

It was back for repairs in Poland for a while, and yesterday was my first TRUE ride back on that bike. Rips just like I remember. Feel like I need to get back on it again, just because. Maybe I'll ride around the block today.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Feel like I need to get back on it again, just because. Maybe I'll ride around the block today.


I think you need to take it to the office, rip it down the stairs, do a drop off the copy machine, flip the client couches/chairs over as make-shift berms, all the while screaming at the top of your lungs!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Rode my F44 again yesterday. Man... what an amazing bike.
> 
> It was back for repairs in Poland for a while, and yesterday was my first TRUE ride back on that bike. Rips just like I remember. Feel like I need to get back on it again, just because. Maybe I'll ride around the block today.


sucks that you have to send it to poland. it's not exactly close.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Bryan: Done and done.

Mr. Sat-her-9: Yeah, it did frickin' suck. But Zumbi picked up a U.S. distributor that will be at Sea Otter this year, so it should make getting parts quite a bit easier and cheaper.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Bryan: Done and done.
> 
> Mr. Sat-her-9: Yeah, it did frickin' suck. But Zumbi picked up a U.S. distributor that will be at Sea Otter this year, so it should make getting parts quite a bit easier and cheaper.


sweet. so when they refuse to ship to canada at least i can go through the US.


----------



## prestigemtb (Dec 6, 2012)

Zumbi bikes are now available in the USA and Canada. Contact Prestige MTB for more detail at [email protected]

Cheers


----------

